#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Sleeping Habits of Children in Thai Culture‏

## Concerned

I've been asked by my lawyer to investigate the claims of my former partner regarding the sleeping habits of our son when he is with her and I was wondering if you could help since this appears to be the largest Thailand-related forum since the disappearance of bangkokbob & schoocher's.

My 5-year-old son sleeps with his mother (who is Thai) in her bed when her boyfriend is out despite him having his own bed in their house. Further to this she makes him wear nappies despite him not needing them any more during the day and hasn't needed them for over a year (plus he really doesn't like being forced to wear them). A social worker has investigated and my former partner claims that it is part of her culture to do these.

At what age do Thai children typically stop sleeping in their parents' bed? I've done a bit of research into this and it seems that there doesn't seem to be an age limit but I'm curious about what your forum has to say on this anyway.

At what age are children in Thai culture no longer put into nappies while in bed? This is the main question that I'd like answered please. I've had a hunt around and I can't find any info on this subject.

----------


## dirtydog

Thai culture doesn't involve nappies, they are a relatively new thing to Thailand, ie the last 20 years in tourist areas, obviously at that time not available in non tourist areas due to them costing about a months salary for one box.

----------


## buriramboy

Can't remember never changed one, although if memory serves think i stopped buying them at about 1 year old, maybe 1 1/2, actually who am i trying to kid the wife did all the shopping too.

----------


## The Master Cool

I also feel the culture of the children sleeping with their parents until they're well past masturbation age has a lot to do with the Thais fear of independence, doing something alone, simply being alone.

Just my thoughts on it.

----------


## jandajoy

> At what age are children in Thai culture no longer put into nappies while in bed?


I'll ask the wife when she gets back.

----------


## Thetyim

> At what age do Thai children typically stop sleeping in their parents' bed?


I have known some at 18+ who still sleep with a parent

----------


## dirtydog

^probably due to their fear of ghosts etc.

----------


## kingwilly

my western son slept in the same bed as his mother when he was 5.

nappies finished by 1 1/2 or 2 i guess.

----------


## Stinky

Thia kids can stay sleeping with the parents for  many years longer than Farang children would, this is often due to the family all sleeping in the same room only seperated by moquito nets. It is quite normal for rural Thais a d nothing to be concerned about.  
Nappies? I have never once seen a rural thai put their kids in anything more than a old style cloth nappy with a liner, Thai kids are certainly not left in nappies for years and in my experiance are out of nappies long before thier western counterparts. 
I have though seen many Thai girls in the west become very lazy with the potty training of the kids and leave them in nappies for far longer than is nessasary or healthy.

----------


## jandajoy

Yup, all wot he said here ^

----------


## somtamslap

I know a thirty year old bloke that still sleeps in the same bed as his mummy..it's pretty common, just a closer (read:fucking weird) family unit in Thailand.

As for the nappies..that's just lazy..

----------


## Larn

Same experience as mentioned with kids including young teens sleeping with their parents. 

As for diapers, they're getting more popular in rural Thailand. (The missus has a few shops selling them). The most popular sizes are S, M, L. She does stock larger sizes including Adult but they sell slower. 

Apart from a few regular customers who can afford them, the rest tell us they mostly buy diapers for the kids when they travel. The rest of the time the kids go Thai style with a pair of baggy shorts or nothing at all.

----------


## nidhogg

> At what age do Thai children typically stop sleeping in their parents' bed? I've done a bit of research into this and it seems that there doesn't seem to be an age limit but I'm curious about what your forum has to say on this anyway.
> 
> At what age are children in Thai culture no longer put into nappies while in bed? This is the main question that I'd like answered please. I've had a hunt around and I can't find any info on this subject.


My boy is 8 - and still in our bed.  Sleeps next to his mum.  Weird, but he seems a secure, well adjuusted boy, and I see no point in pushing it.  A freinds 12 year old son sleeps in the same room, but different bed.

Nappies, can't help you too much, but are you sure he does not wet the bed at night?  Its not unheard of, even in older children.  They do make "big boy" night briefs, so maybe your ex just needs to be pointed in that direction.

----------


## Cujo

> I've been asked by my lawyer to investigate the  claims of my former partner regarding the sleeping habits of our son  when he is with her


WTF, thats an odd request.

----------


## nidhogg

> I've been asked by my lawyer to investigate the claims of my former partner regarding the sleeping habits of our son when he is with her 
> 
> 
> WTF, thats an odd request.


^ Custody fight would be my guess.

----------


## Concerned

Thanks for the info guys & possibly gals. It's not a custody battle btw, though I don't think I'm in a position to discuss the rest of the situation. I just needed help with this rather odd question.

----------


## welshtaffia

[QUOTE=Concerned;1505301][FONT=Arial]

My 5-year-old son sleeps with his mother (who is Thai) in her bed when her boyfriend is out...
I would be more concerned about WTF is the boy friend still sharing the bed for  :cmn:

----------


## jandajoy

> Thanks for the info guys & possibly gals. It's not a custody battle btw, though I don't think I'm in a position to discuss the rest of the situation. I just needed help with this rather odd question.


C'mon mate, you can't leave us hanging here. what's the go?

A bit more info please, or is this just a subtle troll?

----------


## Rural Surin

> I've been asked by my lawyer to investigate the  claims of my former partner regarding the sleeping habits of our son  when he is with her 
> 
> 
> WTF, thats an odd request.


I suspect there might be an ulterior motive for said inquiries above. Farang think too much.

----------


## superman

> I have known some at 18+ who still sleep with a parent


I agree with Thetyim. 
What the heck can you do, but sleep with your parents, if they only have a one room abode. My wife would still sleep with her mom and dad, if she visited them, and not think it odd.

----------


## buriramboy

> Originally Posted by Thetyim
> 
> I have known some at 18+ who still sleep with a parent
> 
> 
> I agree with Thetyim. 
> What the heck can you do, but sleep with your parents, if they only have a one room abode. My wife would still sleep with her mom and dad, if she visited them, and not think it odd.


What about when mom and dad want to get down and dirty???

----------


## pompeybloke

> Farang think too much.


What are you?

Kids are kids regardless of 'culture' some sort it out earlier than others. 4 or 5 is the norm.

----------


## superman

> What about when mom and dad want to get down and dirty???


 Where there's a will there's a way. Anyway Buriramboy, I did ask my wife this question and she says she doesn't know. She has never heard,or seen, her folks doing the biz.

----------


## buriramboy

> Originally Posted by buriramboy
> 
> What about when mom and dad want to get down and dirty???
> 
> 
>  Where there's a will there's a way. Anyway Buriramboy, I did ask my wife this question and she says she doesn't know. She has never heard,or seen, her folks doing the biz.


Probably for the best, viewing shit like that could leave you mentally scared for life, but in all seriousness presuming that parents are responsible can't be good for their sex life.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by superman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Thetyim
> ...


Kitchen table, stairs, toolshed, shower, garden, sofa, porch, back of the pickup, hanging over the garden wall, and and and

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Well, when you consider that all Thais hit a brick wall mentally at the age of about 12, it's quite understandable.

My 10 year old spent the first 9 years with his grandparents, sleeping in the same room as them and is backward ans still pisses the bed.

Our 3 year old has always slept in his own room and takes himself to the toilet when necessary. He far surpasses the older lad in most other ways too.

Oh, and any parent that sleeps with their kid past 1 year old should be shot.

----------


## superman

> Well, when you consider that all Thais hit a brick wall mentally at the age of about 12, it's quite understandable.


When you say that, do you mean they've peaked ?

----------


## Stinky

> Well, when you consider that all Thais hit a brick wall mentally at the age of about 12, it's quite understandable.


It's a question of upbringing more than race, but I'm sure you know that already. 






> My 10 year old spent the first 9 years with his grandparents, sleeping in the same room as them and is backward ans still pisses the bed.


Bummer. 




> Our 3 year old has always slept in his own room and takes himself to the toilet when necessary. He far surpasses the older lad in most other ways too.


Glad to hear it, he sounds like an independant and confident little boy. 




> Oh, and any parent that sleeps with their kid past 1 year old should be shot.


Twaddle.

----------


## superman

> Oh, and any parent that sleeps with their kid past 1 year old should be shot.





> Twaddle.


I agree with Sdigit. 
Once the child's asleep, just move him/her to a seperate room. The same could apply to the mother laying next to the child, in their own room/bed until they fall asleep and then going to rejoin her husband.

----------


## jandajoy

> Well, when you consider that all Thais hit a brick wall mentally at the age of about 12, it's quite understandable.


Hmmmm. interesting. 





> Oh, and any parent that sleeps with their kid past 1 year old should be shot.


Equally interesting, and does nothing but lead one to believe that you know absolutely fuck all about children.

I look forward to being corrected.

----------


## HollyGoodhead

My youngest sister never slept in her own bed til she was about 4 or 5 I think, never had a cot.  That was in the UK where people seem to be really suprised about it (the people that don't have kids usually).  Even after that she liked (along with my brother and other sister and myself) sleeping in 'mam's bed'.

----------


## good2bhappy

Wearing nappies at night makes sense
regarding sleeping habits I knew of a Welsh girl who was still sleeping with her mum and dad at 18
strange family!

----------


## greyman68

Our 7 year old daughter sleeps with us sometimes

----------

